# Logic 10.2.1 bugs



## whinecellar (Feb 9, 2016)

Hey Guys,

Compiling a list of major workflow killers, most of which have started with 10.2.1; some of these have been around quite a while though. Just wondering if anyone else is seeing these; all this stuff happens on all my installs, whether Yosemite or El Capitan on various late model Macs. I've reported all of these to the feedback site as well as some friends on the dev team, but I'd be happy to add to the list...

*folder solo bug
*​My scoring template is organized into folders (not track stacks) such as string & brass groups, winds, perc, etc. - it's really fast to navigate a large template this way since I have screen sets dedicated to each folder's contents.

Here’s the problem. Say I'm working in a folder and I solo some regions. Then I leave that folder and go into another one. When I solo regions in that new folder, the previous folder stays selected so everything from BOTH folders plays. Hitting the ”deselect all" key command then re-selecting just the regions I want doesn't help. So, you have to go to the top level of the arrange window, de-select EVERYTHING, then go back into the folder you want to work in, select what you want, and hit solo again. Sometimes an entire folder will be selected when you return to the top level of the arrange window. Only the region(s) you select within a folder should actually be soloed!

*piano roll not showing selected region content within folders
*​For tracks inside folders: when you select a region, opening a piano roll shows the folder level and “no regions selected” in the inspector as opposed to the selected region content as it should. You then have to open a second piano roll to show the selected region’s content. Selecting a region and opening an editor should ALWAYS show that region’s contents.

*command tool persistence bug
*​Occasionally whatever you choose as the Command/right click tool in a piano roll window will persist as the main tool when you switch to an arrange window. For example, my Command tool in a piano roll window is the pencil. When I close the piano roll, the pencil is now the main tool in the arrange window, and when you’re working fast, you end up accidentally creating regions!

*catch/scrolling broken when jumping into/out of folders
*​When you go into/out of a folder during playback, you’re taken to the beginning of the project; you then have to hit “catch” to see where you are.

*piano roll MIDI draw lane resizing doesn’t stay
*​When opening a separate piano roll window then a MIDI draw lane, closing & reopening the piano roll reverts to a massive MIDI draw lane that takes up nearly the whole window. It should remember the size you set. They fixed this in the "attached" piano roll editor, but I like having an arrange window on one display so I can click on any region and have its contents shown in a separate full-size piano roll on the other display.

*tools removed from marker window
*​It was great to be able to set the pointer tool by default in a marker window for quickly locating without having to hit a modifier key first. This is especially helpful on film cues with lots of markers across a 2-hour project!

*link button removed from the Audio Bin
*​This is a real head-scratcher. It is incredibly annoying for project management to have audio files automatically open to show their (sometimes MANY) regions simply because you clicked a region in the arrange window.
I have a screen set with an arrange overview on my left display and an audio bin on my right. I like to keep all regions hidden when working with lots of audio files. You used to be able to unlink the audio bin and it would stay that way. Now, it's a nightmare because every time you select a region, everything pops open in the audio bin and it's hard to quickly find anything!


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 9, 2016)

Many of us are waiting/hoping for external Midi controllers to work again after they were broken in 10.2.1. Apple team is aware. Starting a new configuration in Audio midi setup, seems to help for some.

A small one, when you go to select a plugin there is a slight delay since 10.2.1 in opening the selection window.

Occasional System Overload messages. 10.2.1


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 9, 2016)

Yes indeed, the controllers issue is a big one!


----------



## Saxer (Feb 9, 2016)

*Track stacks main track behaves not like other tracks
*​Can't move a region vertically from a track to the header track* of a track stack or vice versa.

Even if colored the recorded regions on track stack header tracks are default green.

(*header track: the track that is visible when the track stack is closed - used for stacked sounds)


----------



## Maestro77 (Feb 9, 2016)

Very helpful, thanks! Just updated and will look for these. Does anyone know if they've added the ability to export individual regions with their crossfades?


----------



## Saxer (Feb 9, 2016)

Maestro77 said:


> Very helpful, thanks! Just updated and will look for these. Does anyone know if they've added the ability to export individual regions with their crossfades?


I did that a few days ago. Crossfaded regions merged together into new audio files. Works fine. Does not work without rendering into a new audio file. Same behaviour like in earlier Logic versions.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 9, 2016)

Expect some good news soon. Ahmee, in "Help" : _"I can say no more." _Paul replies _"Say no more."_


----------



## Maestro77 (Feb 9, 2016)

Jay I hope you're referring to the issue I described. If so, Logic becomes a tool for sample cutting.


----------



## floydian05 (Feb 9, 2016)

I have had a few of these issues. The *command tool* is definitely an issue for me both with the command tool becoming the main tool sometimes and also when I right click to get to mute or draw I have to hold down the M or D buttons where as before I would tap the corresponding number and it would remain. I'm fine with the switch to letters but i hate having to hold it down. slow me down a fair bit.. 

I am also having the *piano roll not showing selected region *issue sometimes. That seems to have been a bug for as long as I can remember. I felt like I wasn't noticing that happening as much but with the newest update it seems to be back...

I also since had in the last few versions of logic maybe since el cap my *open recent menu* is blank sometimes.. restarting the computer seems to bring it back.... not sure what is up with that....


----------



## gjelul (Feb 9, 2016)

When automating volume or anything for that matter on a track (AU, audio, etc.) the audio from a open movie file gets and stays muted. Pretty annoying.


----------



## jeffc (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm kind of behind here, but is the midi controller issue, when your midi controllers/keyboards stop working? If so, yes that's broken in mine since 10.2.1. I thought my midi controller was bad, because it seems to stop working all the time now. So glad to hear it's a bug, albeit a very annoying one. My temporary solution is to keep audio midi setup application running and hit 'refresh midi' and 'test midi' when it stops and that seems to get it working again.

Another really annoying one, is when you save a new cue as a folder, it doesn't seem to create the folder anymore. In the past, if I would save a cue "Cue 1", it would create a new folder called "Cue 1" and then the Logic file "Cue 1" would be inside but now it just puts the Logic file with no folder, so the whole audio files/freeze files, etc. file structure is broken. Really annoying.

I'm sure there are more....


----------



## Christof (Feb 9, 2016)

I would LOVE to have more than just one MIDI draw lane in the piano roll, I know that Cubase can do this, very annoying to switch between different MIDI CC lanes when you want to adjust something quickly like modulation, breath and expression for example.
This is not a bug, it is simply not existent.


----------



## Saxer (Feb 9, 2016)

As we are on the 'wish' side: Please make screen set changes without the 'window pop up' animation for every single window. Look how it works in Logic 5 on historic Windows XP machines: immediately changes without any latency! It's not just a show stopper. It even looks silly.


----------



## Tatu (Feb 9, 2016)

Moving region on recently added track, which sits right below a folder track or a drummer track is bugged here. Logic keeps throwing/forcing that region to that folder/drummer track.


----------



## resound (Feb 10, 2016)

When I try to drag a region to measure 0 of a different track, it instead snaps to measure 1.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 10, 2016)

Logic has never been reliable with anything before 1 1 1 1. 
I recommend you simply avoid doing it.


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 10, 2016)

Saxer said:


> As we are on the 'wish' side: Please make screen set changes without the 'window pop up' animation for every single window. Look how it works in Logic 5 on historic Windows XP machines: immediately changes without any latency! It's not just a show stopper. It even looks silly.



Agreed. You can disable that by opening Terminal, paste this code and hit 'enter' - when you reboot, screen set changes should be a lot snappier:

defaults write NSGlobalDomain NSAutomaticWindowAnimationsEnabled -bool false

Hope that helps


----------



## dgburns (Feb 10, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Compiling a list of major workflow killers, most of which have started with 10.2.1; some of these have been around quite a while though. Just wondering if anyone else is seeing these; all this stuff happens on all my installs, whether Yosemite or El Capitan on various late model Macs. I've reported all of these to the feedback site as well as some friends on the dev team, but I'd be happy to add to the list...
> 
> ...



I've also had those issues.I also work with the old school folders.

Talking about folders,I've had Logic freeze/spinning wheel after creating a folder from sequences.Entering the folder and moving the sequences results in a spinning wheel and must force quit.If the new edits are saved,relaunching Logic will allow to move stuff inside that folder again.to be fair,not sure if this was a 10.2 issue,can't recall if this is still happenning in 10.2.1 actually(guess I'm a bit fatigued at the moment)

@Christof,well maybe not the solution you're after,but I have shortcut keys for opening and selecting the basic cc's like cc11 cc1 and so on.I also use screensets where the hyper edit(not sure what the new name is) sits right under the piano roll on a second screen and shows a few lanes of cc all at once.You can edit there,or atleast see what's going on.
In my case,I have different sets for the different libs and the cc's that need to be shown and recall them via screensets.


----------



## dgburns (Feb 10, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Agreed. You can disable that by opening Terminal, paste this code and hit 'enter' - when you reboot, screen set changes should be a lot snappier:
> 
> defaults write NSGlobalDomain NSAutomaticWindowAnimationsEnabled -bool false
> 
> Hope that helps



wow,must try.

hey btw is anybody noticing that entering folders is taking a while because of spinning wheel? It seems when I enter a folder,or move out of one it takes a while for logic to make it happen.Very annoying and a flow killer.this has been happenning since 10.2,but LPX in general compared to L9


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 10, 2016)

Interesting @dgburns - not happening here. My whole template is folder based so that would be a deal breaker for me.

I will say that with the issues I posted in this thread, it really makes me miss the responsiveness of L9. Basic navigation in a template like mine is becoming a real pain!


----------



## dgburns (Feb 10, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Interesting @dgburns - not happening here. My whole template is folder based so that would be a deal breaker for me.
> 
> I will say that with the issues I posted in this thread, it really makes me miss the responsiveness of L9. Basic navigation in a template like mine is becoming a real pain!



Are you running Vepro by any chance?


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 10, 2016)

dgburns said:


> Are you running Vepro by any chance?



Yes sir - (44) 16-channel instances of it as well as about 80 EXS instruments. So 784 tracks total. It runs much smoother as of El Capitan and Logic 10.2.1. I'm not sure Logic X will ever approach the pants-on-fire responsiveness of Logic 9, but it's closer than ever now. If they would just restore some of the stuff they took away and fix these navigation bugs, I'd be a happy camper again!


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 10, 2016)

EastWest Lurker said:


> Expect some good news soon. Ahmee, in "Help"...



Care to translate Jay?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Feb 10, 2016)

Wake me up when this nightmare is over. 

.


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 11, 2016)

Found another big one. When selecting a region inside a folder and invoking "bounce in place", the resulting file often contains audio from regions in OTHER FOLDERS that are assigned to the same channel strip. For example, I have a 16-channel multitimbral VEP instance for Hollywood Strings. The violin tracks for that VEP instrument are in my violins folder, violas in my violas folder, and so on. So I select a violin region, hit bounce in place, and the resulting file has a viola part in it! Nothing is soloed, and only one region is selected.

I suspect this is related to the folder solo bug in my original post above... Logic X must really not like folders!

Ugh... I know software isn't perfect, but how does major stuff like this slip by?!?


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 11, 2016)

How does the negative MIDI latency slip by? Many users are experiencing this (like me): All MIDI recorded is placed x ticks early on the timeline. So you basically have to move everything you record x ticks to the right all the time. Really annoying. Think it's really been there since 10.2 though.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 11, 2016)

There seems to be some recent new blood at the Logic team. I have recommend they put more emphasis on there beta test team for new updates.

A friendly reminder, be sure you are reporting these issues to the Apple Logic team.
http://www.apple.com/feedback/logic-pro.html




whinecellar said:


> Found another big one. When selecting a region inside a folder and invoking "bounce in place", the resulting file often contains audio from regions in OTHER FOLDERS that are assigned to the same channel strip. For example, I have a 16-channel multitimbral VEP instance for Hollywood Strings. The violin tracks for that VEP instrument are in my violins folder, violas in my violas folder, and so on. So I select a violin region, hit bounce in place, and the resulting file has a viola part in it! Nothing is soloed, and only one region is selected.
> 
> I suspect this is related to the folder solo bug in my original post above... Logic X must really not like folders!
> 
> Ugh... I know software isn't perfect, but how does major stuff like this slip by?!?


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 11, 2016)

aesthete said:


> A friendly reminder, be sure you are reporting these issues to the Apple Logic team.
> http://www.apple.com/feedback/logic-pro.html



Indeed - I keep a steady log and update them often


----------



## A.G (Feb 11, 2016)

Here is another bug in the Environment:

When you pack objects into a Macro in Logic 10.2.1, the labels of those objects disappear.

In the last 10 years we have seen tons of Enviro bugs like this one. Crushing cables, objects, etc and no major updates. It seems that the Environment era is gone unfortunately...


----------



## Saxer (Feb 11, 2016)

Not a brand new bug but already since Logic 10.2:

*Screen sets disappear when switching from one set to another.*​
While working on a song suddenly after a screen set change the screen sets are lost. The windows are all there but in different size and on different places as saved. All screen sets are locked and the new bug-window with the wrong screen set is locked too. So there's no way to get the screen set back exept importing it from another song.

Happens about five times a day here.


----------



## Saxer (Feb 11, 2016)

*Click is suddenly silent*​
Click suddenly stops working. Going to project preferences there's a fader for the click level. It's at about 30% here but nothing to hear. When I move the fader the signal is back.

I heard from another forum member that this happens to the movie sound too.

Happens about once a day here.


----------



## Saxer (Feb 11, 2016)

*CPU spikes stop running logic*​
I have CPU spikes on parts of a song that forces Logic 10.2.1 to stop. Same song runs smoothly without spikes in Logic 10.2. I had this phenomenon on two different songs.


----------



## Saxer (Feb 11, 2016)

Probably the last bug I posted so far... I'm back on Logic 10.2 for now.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 12, 2016)

Movie sound (imbedded in movie) disappears. Seems to happen when you solo a region for playback - or maybe just when you select the region. At least one thing is sure: It happens very, very often. And you have to go back in movie preferences and drag the volume slider to get it back.


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 12, 2016)

Piano roll zoom stopped working today. Them succesion of crashes. Lost at least an hour. Wish Logic had an elegant way to browse auto saves. Seems the last is corrupted...


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 12, 2016)

I am well peeved tonight after several crashes and piano roll bugs. The classic "rogue region stuck in the piano roll was there". And after crashing my project took eons to load. 

Having said that, I was running a project beyond my previous wildest dreams of over 200 tracks, mostly VIs, 30-50% hidden and/or off at any one time. I don't think it would have been possible before 10.2.1 because of single core overload. Lots of stings so had loads of mastering chains going. I did the sensible thing and started a new mastering project when I realised I was being silly with 25 mastering chains! 

If only the customer was paying by the number of plug ins used, eh?


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 12, 2016)

Yeah, in 23 years of using Logic, it hasn't often felt this "kludgy." Navigation (especially with folders), responsiveness and stability are all up in the air for a lot of us right now. Part of me is tempted to just go back to 9.1.8. That was as good as it ever got for me - no show-stopping bugs, great performance and rock-solid stability...


----------



## Vik (Feb 13, 2016)

A question to those of you which have problems with Logic 10.2.1: which version of OS X are you using?


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 13, 2016)

Vik said:


> A question to those of you which have problems with Logic 10.2.1: which version of OS X are you using?



10.11.3


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 13, 2016)

10.10.5 now. Will go to 10.11.3 as soon as a couple of projects finished.


----------



## samphony (Feb 13, 2016)

10.10.5


----------



## davidgary73 (Feb 13, 2016)

Vik said:


> A question to those of you which have problems with Logic 10.2.1: which version of OS X are you using?



10.10.5. Wanted to upgrade to El Cap but not sure if its worth it.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't know if this list will reach Apple developers, but so far I have not seen this bug:
If using separate regions on a track with various cc's in them and you join the regions the cc's don't join. Especially with cc1 modulation you get several different modulation tracks above each other which influence each other. 
I only discovered this recently by clicking more than one time on the cc switch button in the piano roll editor.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 15, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> I don't know if this list will reach Apple developers, but so far I have not seen this bug:
> If using separate regions on a track with various cc's in them and you join the regions the cc's don't join. Especially with cc1 modulation you get several different modulation tracks above each other which influence each other.
> I only discovered this recently by clicking more than one time on the cc switch button in the piano roll editor.



I have had this happen too - but the problem seems to be that some CC's are recorded on MIDI channel #1 - and then for some reason, SOMETIMES, they will start recording on the actual MIDI channel of the track (or vice versa). So this way you can end up with CC1 recorded on ch. 1 + 15 for example. I have experienced this and had to go to the event list and delete either one of them - and then it would persist recording on ch. 15 on this track until the project was restarted, I believe.

I have no idea why this happens or which is "right": Should it really have all events on ch. 1 for all tracks, or should it use the channel of the track? Haven't really dwelved into it because I try to get some work done, but it's rather odd and annoying when it happens.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 15, 2016)

Simon Ravn said:


> I have had this happen too - but the problem seems to be that some CC's are recorded on MIDI channel #1 - and then for some reason, SOMETIMES, they will start recording on the actual MIDI channel of the track (or vice versa)


Ah..... that is a useful discovery. Thank you!

So potentially there may be 16 modulation tracks written in one Logic X track. Could be useful if using a Kontakt multy f.e. and have them each using different modulation values.
But if unknown it has its influence that can create confusion.
So maybe not a bug but a feature?


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey Guys, I can tell you these issues may or may not be seen here, but they ARE seen when reported via the "send feedback" link. I just got a personal reply from the Logic team about this stuff asking for project files, more info, etc. - so they are in fact working on this stuff. Encouraging!


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 15, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Ah..... that is a useful discovery. Thank you!
> 
> So potentially there may be 16 modulation tracks written in one Logic X track. Could be useful if using a Kontakt multy f.e. and have them each using different modulation values.
> But if unknown it has its influence that can create confusion.
> So maybe not a bug but a feature?



Can't see how it could be a feature since I didn't do anything to make them suddenly record to ch. 15, where they were normally on ch. 1. Really don't know what is happening - if it is a bug or not.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 15, 2016)

Jeese, I think were all going to switch to Reaper!


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 15, 2016)

aesthete said:


> Jeese, I think were all going to switch to Reaper!


Nah, they've all got their bugs. I get tempted occasionally to look at Cubase, but I would be even more frustrated if I jumped ship only to have to learn a whole new app AND another set of bugs!


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 15, 2016)

We should be seeing a Logic X update by the end of the month from what I hear.


----------



## tav.one (Feb 24, 2016)

While recording for a very important project, suddenly logic by itself deleted Hang Drum samples (From included EX24 library)...tried everything, cannot find them anywhere. Hang drum was the soul of the song, without it there is no song. I'm so helpless right now.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 24, 2016)

This update also really screwed up tempo detection techniques and changed the way Flex Pitch editing looks as well. Apple is aware of this.


----------



## Christof (Feb 24, 2016)

itstav said:


> While recording for a very important project, suddenly logic by itself deleted Hang Drum samples (From included EX24 library)...tried everything, cannot find them anywhere. Hang drum was the soul of the song, without it there is no song. I'm so helpless right now.


If you want I can send it to you, it is EX24 factory content...


----------



## samphony (Feb 24, 2016)

EastWest Lurker said:


> This update also really screwed up tempo detection techniques and changed the way Flex Pitch editing looks as well. Apple is aware of this.



Totally screwed my project. The movie is flipping all over the place and smpte locked regions move slightly out of place!

I'll try working in LPX 10.2


----------



## samphony (Feb 24, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Nah, they've all got their bugs. I get tempted occasionally to look at Cubase, but I would be even more frustrated if I jumped ship only to have to learn a whole new app AND another set of bugs!



Switching because of frustrating moments doesn't make sense. Like you've said they all have issues and bugs. 

Who has the most efficient workaround seems more important nowadays. (Maybe it was always like that?)


----------



## whinecellar (Feb 24, 2016)

samphony said:


> Switching because of frustrating moments doesn't make sense. Like you've said they all have issues and bugs.
> 
> Who has the most efficient workaround seems more important nowadays. (Maybe it was always like that?)



Indeed. The encouraging thing, despite Apple's corporate silence policy, is that they seem more proactive than ever about working these things out. As Jay said above, they are aware of these issues and actively working on them. Here's hoping for more quick fixes!


----------



## tav.one (Feb 25, 2016)

Christof said:


> If you want I can send it to you, it is EX24 factory content...



Thank you so much Christof, I actually figured out that for some reason the samples were renamed from Hang Drum to Metal Drum (I have no idea how or why that happened during a recording session). In case I hadn't figured this out, you sending the samples could have saved me from a lot of trouble, thanks again for asking.


----------

